#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  which book do you read these days?

## ArkhamQueen

There is music and TV
I just want to add another medium

May as well start

Roberto Bolano '2666' (I can recommend it.. es ist wundervoll.. and it saved my life)

----------


## ArkhamQueen

and, do you like it?

----------


## ArkhamQueen

I liked Harry Potter a lot when I was younger. But it could'nt beat Michael Ende's "Momo"

----------


## ArkhamQueen

This book is circulating at our faculty.

I am reading it now. It's interesting.

The Coming Insurrection by The Invisible Comittee
(our German Version: Der kommende Aufstand - Unsichtbares Komitee)

Here the fulltext is available:

The Coming Insurrection Support the Tarnac 10

----------


## ArkhamQueen

China MiÃÂ©ville "Kraken"

The story is located in London. It begins with the impossible theft of a huge Kraken preserved in Formaldehyde. The story leads the reader in a London beneath London.. the town of those with a knack for magick

I can strongly recommend

----------


## hath80

May as well start

----------


## devakxes

''Apophis'' by Michael Kelly.
It is a practical approach of the left hand path through draconian gnosis.

----------


## inspce

> China MiÃÂ©ville "Kraken"
> 
> The story is located in London. It begins with the impossible theft of a huge Kraken preserved in Formaldehyde. The story leads the reader in a London beneath London.. the town of those with a knack for magick
> 
> I can strongly recommend


Just picked this up. Looks interesting.

----------


## Light

Free Ebooks can be found on this site:

Free Ebooks on the Occult, Esoteric, Magick and Metaphysics 

 :Smile:

----------


## seekerofprophecies

Nice find.

----------


## BalanceDragon

The Darkest Part of the Woods by Ramsey Campbell (novel) and the Pentaculum Nigrum section of 'Cabala Nigra', a Faustian Grimoire.

----------


## Alexa999

Hello everyone!I'm reading now Interview with a vampire by Anne Rice.

----------


## GorgeHog

These days I’m reading an interesting book called “The truth about forever” by Sarah Dessen. That’s simply mind blowing and well written. I recommend all of her books. All the stories of her have something a little different to offer.

----------


## HatFullOfSky

*The Light Fantastic* By Terry Pratchett

----------


## Sweet

Currently reading

The quickening 

very informational

----------

